# Guess the year!



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure about these serial numbers but I pulled the bottom bracket and got it. Just thought this could be fun. Picked this up at a garage sale Sunday and my 5 year old is loving it!


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

She is MINTY


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

1980


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Nope (going off the crank).


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> Nope (going off the crank).




ah, just now saw the serial # after replying...dunno what it means anyway!


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

How do you brake down this serial number?


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks different to me.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 16, 2015)

According to a dealer News Flash the serial number on Pixies and Lil' Tigers was moved from the seat mast to the head tube on about mid-Feb. '75, so with that in mind and taking into account the Flamboyant Red color and short rear fender design I'd say it has to be either a '75, '76 or '78 model: http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/Lil' Tiger.html


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Well its narrowed down to 3 choices then?


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 16, 2015)

OK I'll narrow my guess down to '76. Post a close-up of the headbadge, might find another clue there...


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 16, 2015)

And another one....
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4934515822.html


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2015)

The serial on lil tigers doesn't tell the year.the date is on the crank.
Thinking 76 also due to color and short rear fender and full circle chainguard.


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay you guys got it, 76. really cool info. Thanks for playing along, lots of fun [emoji4]


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> And another one....
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4934515822.html



Yikes that guy is asking  $300. That sounds like a bit on the high side to me. I was thinking in the $150-$175 range.


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> Yikes that guy is asking  $300. That sounds like a bit on the high side to me. I was thinking in the $150-$175 range.



For my bike, which looks quite a bit better condition than this Craigslist bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2015)

Two winners! And the build date on the headbadge is the same year as the crank. Man, sure looks like the bottom bracket is pretty dry.


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Two winners! And the build date on the headbadge is the same year as the crank. Man, sure looks like the bottom bracket is pretty dry.



How do you tell the build date on the headbadge? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2015)

2586 on the head badge means the 258th day of 76,with the 6 depicting the year.
Schwinn starting stamping head badges with the day and year the bike was actually built around 75/76.


----------



## Cory (Mar 16, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> 2586 on the head badge means the 258th day of 76,with the 6 depicting the year.
> Schwinn starting stamping head badges with the day and year the bike was actually built around 75/76.



Wow, cool info. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 72 lil tiger in great shape with the exception of a few tears in the seat.on a good day 200 bucks isn't out of the question.these little bikes are hot items lately.


----------

